# wake on volume buttons..



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Anyone know how to get the wake on volume key feature? On cm it had an option to, i didnt see one on miui and now that im on liquid i dont see it, although it has tons of customization.. am i missing something?


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

In Liquid settings there´s that option.

To MIUI, I edit the querty.kl, is in / system / usr / keylayout ... edit the line: key 212 CAMERA wake, or you can use the application buttonremapper.apk


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

How bout in apex


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

You cau use.buttonremapper.apk and wake up with camera button.

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------

